# New Navy Jams everytime



## Ultra61 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello Sig folk, I just bought a new Navy and it jammed right out of the box every shot ...not happy...I am using Rem. Luger 115 GR. After reading a couple post I used the white grease that was given w/ the gun on the slides w/ little success. Any special orders from the troops to get this burner burning better?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Did you clean it _then_ lube it?

What exactly do you mean by "jam"?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Ultra61 said:


> Hello Sig folk, I just bought a new Navy and it jammed right out of the box every shot ...not happy...I am using Rem. Luger 115 GR. After reading a couple post I used the white grease that was given w/ the gun on the slides w/ little success. Any special orders from the troops to get this burner burning better?


I see from your intro:



Ultra61 said:


> Hello, I am a NRA enthusist and big on hunting but new to Hand Guns...I just bought a Sig Sauer Navy just yesterday :smt1099 ...I am quite educated on Motorcycles though :buttkick:


That you are new to handguns, make sure you have a tight, firm grip on the gun. It doesn't have to be a death grip, but you need to make sure that only the slide is moving back and fourth in order for the slide to keep it's needed inertia to cycle properly.

A poor grip is what is referred to as "Limp wristing" and is probably the cause of many new shooter's issues.

Along with what Bruce suggested re: cleaning the gun, it might not be a bad idea to head to a range and let someone else try it out. If you're in SE PA you can check out Target Master in Chads Ford, French Creek Outfitters in Phoenixville, and Classic Pistol in South Hampton.


----------



## Ultra61 (Jan 30, 2010)

bruce333 said:


> Did you clean it _then_ lube it?
> 
> What exactly do you mean by "jam"?


No I did not clean just lube slides...are you saying this gun is not ready to shoot out of the box? That seems odd but I must admit I am about 2 hours experience w/ DA's Semi's. However I have no~fear to tear the p226 down.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Ultra61 (Jan 30, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> I see from your intro:
> 
> That you are new to handguns, make sure you have a tight, firm grip on the gun. It doesn't have to be a death grip, but you need to make sure that only the slide is moving back and fourth in order for the slide to keep it's needed inertia to cycle properly.
> 
> ...


Well now I believe I will walk outside here and see just how "limp" my "wrist" may be, lol...be right back...please hold. Have some pop corn awhile. :watching:


----------



## Ultra61 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ultra61 said:


> Well now I believe I will walk outside here and see just how "limp" my "wrist" may be, lol...be right back...please hold. Have some pop corn awhile. :watching:


Ok I'm back thanks for waiting, so after shooting a can 13 shots I missed but one time and it jammed twice leaving one new round and one coming up from the clip trying to enter the barrel...that seems different from the last times when I had a spent round not clearing the action. I guess I had a "wimpy wrist"...but still have a problem.


----------



## Ultra61 (Jan 30, 2010)

So I cleaned the Sig and went out to take a crack at that can again...still can't hit that thing I need a bigger can or I need the deck closer to the can, lol.

Anyhow, It fired flawlessly 15 rounds and I am very pleased I believe the best advice was I was a wimp...the second small problem, it may have been a little dry...but I blame it mostly on me ~ Thanks VA Marine and if you served or am serving ~ Thanks for your service ~ :smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK, now then...
How to hit that can:
• *Stop shooting at it.* You don't yet have enough skill to hit a can reliably, so all you're doing is causing yourself to feel disappointed and inadequate.
• Get a blank piece of cardboard that's about two feet wide by three feet high. Put it somewhere so it'll stay standing up, no matter what you do. Set it at the same height as your own chest. (Tacking it to a living tree is a very bad idea. You'll eventually kill the tree.)
• Stand no more than five feet from the cardboard. Don't use a holster. Hold the pistol in your hands as if you were going to fire it, but with your arms relaxed and the pistol at about the level of your belt buckle.
• Slowly and smoothly raise the pistol to eye level, look at and align the sights, and fire one shot at the center of the cardboard.
• If you hit near the center, go on and fire several more shots, one shot at a time, lowering the pistol between shots. (If you missed, slow down, do a better job of sight alignment, press the trigger slowly and smoothly, and keep trying.)
• When you end up with a nicely-centered group of holes in the cardboard, use masking tape to cover all of the holes. Move back to about 10 feet from the cardboard, and start all over again.
• When you end up with a nicely-centered group of holes in the cardboard, use masking tape to cover all of the holes. Move back to about 20 feet from the cardboard, and start all over again.
• When you end up with a nicely-centered group of holes in the cardboard, use masking tape to cover all of the holes. Move back to about 10 *yards* from the cardboard, and start all over again.
• And so on, until you're reliably hitting the center of the cardboard at 20 yards.
• Now, go murder that can.


----------



## Ultra61 (Jan 30, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> OK, now then...
> How to hit that can:
> • *Stop shooting at it.* You don't yet have enough skill to hit a can reliably, so all you're doing is causing yourself to feel disappointed and inadequate.
> • Get a blank piece of cardboard that's about two feet wide by three feet high. Put it somewhere so it'll stay standing up, no matter what you do. Set it at the same height as your own chest. (Tacking it to a living tree is a very bad idea. You'll eventually kill the tree.)
> ...


Thanks for the advice ~ I will do that brokenimage


----------

